# Wasatch Mountain NAVHDA Training days



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

We will have our next training day on March 10 from 8:30-12:00 at Lee Kay Center in Salt Lake. Please remember to bring a stake and tie down as well as water for your dog. Art is planning practicing tracking for the NA dogs and also will try some swimming with them if it isn't too cold and snowy. Again, please let Art know if you are planning on attending so we can gauge how many birds we will need. [email protected]

----------------------------------------------

Wasatch Mountian NAVHDA Training is a membership benefit.
If you are not a member but would like to attend training, bring your dog and $35 annual dues. This gives you access to all club benefits for the calendar year.
If you are not a member but would like to learn more about the benefits of NAVHDA. Please come to any club event, or contact a member.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I have ordered excellent weather, hopefully it arrives on time!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

And I'll bring the doughnuts.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

[attachment=1:1hnkqgtz]NAVHDA7 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1hnkqgtz][attachment=2:1hnkqgtz]NAVHDA4 (Small).JPG[/attachment:1hnkqgtz]It was AWESOME! If you own a versatile dog you need to be at these training days!


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

We will have one more training day before our test. It will be on April 7 at Willard Bay in Ogden from 8:00-12:00. Please let us know if you will be coming so we have an idea of how many birds we will need.


----------

